
AllNurses.com founder kills family and himself - bruceb
http://www.startribune.com/investigation-continues-into-deaths-of-greenwood-family/326692481/
======
qCOVET
This is really sad. Here is an article for Startup founders and how to cope w/
stress and protect their mental health:
[http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-startup-founders-
can...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-startup-founders-can-fight-
stress-and-protect-their-mental-health/)

